# subrayar / subrrayar



## jmx

Hola, esto sería para el Forum español-español si existiese. Mientras contestaba otro hilo, me ha surgido una duda. La palabra 'subrayar' yo siempre la pronuncio como si se escribiese 'subrrayar'. A ver como hacéis los demás :

a) Pronuncio 'subrrayar'.
b) Pronuncio 'subrayar'.
c) No encuentro diferencia de pronunciación entre 'subrayar' y 'subrrayar'.
d) otras...

Gracias.


----------



## Outsider

You could start a poll.   
¿Cómo se dice "poll" en español?


----------



## araceli

Buen día:
Subrayar se pronuncia subrrayar, tal como dices...
¿Qué es otras?
Acá se pueden hacer preguntas tanto de castellano como de inglés, no hay problema.
Poll es votación, encuesta, sondeo.
Saludos.


----------



## lauranazario

Outsider said:
			
		

> You could start a poll.
> ¿Cómo se dice "poll" en español?


Poll = encuesta.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Outsider

Muchas gracias, araceli y lauranazario.


----------



## ValentinaMade

Subrayar se pronuncia Subrrayar por la b que antecede a la R. de la misma forma ocurre si la R estuviera en primer lugar... Por ejemplo Rojo... (y no rrojo).


----------



## crom

> Subrayar se pronuncia Subrrayar por la b que antecede a la R. de la misma forma ocurre si la R estuviera en primer lugar... Por ejemplo Rojo... (y no rrojo).


Discrepo contigo en el sentido de que no se pronuncia *subrrayar* por la *b*. Hay casos como *habrá* que no se pronuncia como *subrayar* y en cambio tiene la *br*. Supongo que se pronuncia *Subrrayar* a causa de que *Sub* es un prefijo, y la palabra principal *rayar* no cambia su escritura ni su fonetica aunque se le ponga el prefijo.
Haber si algún experto nos lo puede aclarar.

crom
"Please, correct me"


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Sólo para que no se confundan los que están aprendiendo español:

Se escribe sub*r*ayar  

Es incorrecto escribir sub*rr*ayar  

Sé que todos los que lo habéis escrito ya lo sabéis, que hablábais de pronunciación, pero mejor prevenir, ¿no?  

Saludos.


----------



## crom

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Sólo para que no se confundan los que están aprendiendo español:
> 
> Se escribe subrayar


Sí, eso sí. Se escribe con una sola r (sub*r*ayar).
Te contesto por si te has referido a mi hilo. Yo solo escribía su pronunciación, por eso he puesto doble erre.

crom
"Please, correct me"


----------



## moira

La *r* de habrá es suave, y la de subrayar es fuerte por el prefijo, como dijo crom.
Otros casos en que la r en mitad de palabra se pronuncia fuerte son:
- *despues de l,* como alrededor.
- *después de n*, como enroque.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

crom said:
			
		

> Sí, eso sí. Se escribe con una sola r (sub*r*ayar).
> Te contesto por si te has referido a mi hilo. Yo solo escribía su pronunciación, por eso he puesto doble erre.
> 
> crom
> "Please, correct me"



No me refería a ti en particular. Decía que, aunque sé que todos los que habéis escrito subrrayar lo habéis hecho para enfatizar cómo se pronuncia, he considerado que merecía la pena señalar la ortografía de la palabra para el beneficio de la gente que está aprendiendo español; para que no se líen, vamos.

Sólo lo que me gustaría que hicieran por mí, no quería ofender a nadie.


----------



## crom

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> No me refería a ti en particular. Decía que, aunque sé que todos los que habéis escrito subrrayar lo habéis hecho para enfatizar cómo se pronuncia, he considerado que merecía la pena señalar la ortografía de la palabra para el beneficio de la gente que está aprendiendo español; para que no se líen, vamos.
> 
> Sólo lo que me gustaría que hicieran por mí, no quería ofender a nadie.


  No me has ofendido en absoluto. 
También a mi me gustaría que me hicieran esas aclaraciones.
Yo sólo he remarcado el motivo de por qué escribía doble erre, dándote la razón para no crear confusión (tanto escribir doble erre podría ser lioso, y yo no he tenido el tacto de aclararlo en mi mensaje, así que te lo agradezco   ).

un saludo
crom


----------



## asm

Lo que me encanta de este foro es que una respuesta genera nuevas preguntas, casi como una reaccion en cadena.
Por mas que intento pronunciar la palabra subrayar, con la intencion de hacerlo lo la "r" y no con la "rr"  (es decir, como pero y no como perro), no me sale. No puedo pronunciarla sin que suene muy falsa.
Sin embargo, como ya se comento, las letras BR pueden ir de ambas formas. Esto es una *br*onca, la u*br*e y muchos otros ejemplos aseguran que la pronunciacion es posible.

No se si estoy haciendo algo mal, pueden ustedes pronunciar subrayar con el sonido suave? Yo no puedo, pero ya ven, mi pronunciacion no es la mejor.




			
				crom said:
			
		

> Discrepo contigo en el sentido de que no se pronuncia *subrrayar* por la *b*. Hay casos como *habrá* que no se pronuncia como *subrayar* y en cambio tiene la *br*. Supongo que se pronuncia *Subrrayar* a causa de que *Sub* es un prefijo, y la palabra principal *rayar* no cambia su escritura ni su fonetica aunque se le ponga el prefijo.
> Haber si algún experto nos lo puede aclarar.
> 
> crom
> "Please, correct me"


----------



## jmx

moira said:
			
		

> La *r* de habrá es suave, y la de subrayar es fuerte por el prefijo, como dijo crom.
> Otros casos en que la r en mitad de palabra se pronuncia fuerte son:
> - *despues de l,* como alrededor.
> - *después de n*, como enroque.


Efectivamente, pero estas excepciones ya están contempladas en las reglas de ortografía generales, mientras que *subrayar* no lo está, como muy bien ha señalado Crom. 

Por lo tanto se trata de un caso en que la ortografía no solo es _histórica_ y no _fonética_, sino que de hecho va contra la fonética, cosa que yo creía que era imposible en castellano. No recuerdo ningún otro caso en que ocurra esto. 

Si alguien sabe alguna otra excepción, es decir, una palabra que se escribe de una forma que no corresponde a su pronunciación, me gustaría saberla. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## ValentinaMade

Rectifico lo dicho, tienes razón, es por lo de rayar y sub (sufijo)... perdón, y gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Fabian

Yo aprendí una regla donde: La letra "r" SÓLO se DUPLICA cuando estando ENMEDIO DE DOS VOCALES se desea un sonido fuerte  y jamás al principio de una palabra.

pErO (suave)
pErrO (fuerte y duplicado)

vIrrEy (fuerte y duplicado)

fErrOcArrIl (fuerte y duplicado)

rOrrO (ambos sonidos fuertes)


guitArrA (fuerte y duplicado)


----------



## el_novato

Vamos a darle cuerda a este _thread_ y a jugar con las palabras.

*Si me equivoco me corrigen, por favor.*

Para empezar, esto fue lo que aprendí en la escuela primaria.

r ---  Se pronuncia *ere*
rr --  Se pronuncia *erre*, y de  acuerdo  al alfabeto, se lee "... ere (r), doble r (rr), ese (s), te (t), u ..."

_crom _escribió: 





			
				crom said:
			
		

> ...   Yo sólo he remarcado el motivo de por qué escribía doble e*rr*e, ...



Así que debió de haber escrito:  





			
				crom said:
			
		

> ".... Yo sólo he remarcado el motivo de por qué escribía doble e*r*e, ... "


, de lo contrario hubieras escrito sub-rr-rr-ayar



En la frontera es común que para mencionar la r(ere), digan erre. ¿De dónde viene esto, en dónde se originó?.  Imagino que algo debe de tener la mezcla de dos idiomas. A ver si _I love translating_ nos da su punto de vista, como ciudadana "fronteriza".


_crom_, no es nada personal, solo tu comentario de ejemplo.



Saludos.

el novato


----------



## ILT

Mmmmmm, ay novato, ya me pusiste a pensar.

A ver, acá en la frontera, donde los dos idiomas se mezclan mucho aunque sin llegar al Spanglish, leemos el abecedario de la siguiente manera: o (o), pe (p), cu (q), erre (rr), ese (s) ...

Mmmmmm, veamos, recuerdo que cuando yo estaba en primaria me enseñaron cu, ere, erre, ese, te, etc.  Pero cuando yo pasé de tercero a cuarto de primaria hubo una reforma educativa que modificó muchas cosas, y a partir de ahí ya no recuerdo la separación entre ere y erre.

Ahora, aquí decimos erre, me imagino que ha de ser porque no queremos que nuestra ere suene "floja" como en el inglés, y queremos remarcar el sonido rrrr que los americanos no pueden hacer (al menos no la mayoría).

Tomen en cuenta que esto es sólo una teoría, pero prometo que el lunes les pregunto a las maestras de mi hijo, a ver qué explicación me dan.

Saludos, y quedo pendiente ...

ILT


----------



## crom

el_novato said:
			
		

> Vamos a darle cuerda a este _thread_ y a jugar con las palabras.
> 
> *Si me equivoco me corrigen, por favor.*
> 
> Para empezar, esto fue lo que aprendí en la escuela primaria.
> 
> r ---  Se pronuncia *ere*
> rr --  Se pronuncia *erre*, y de  acuerdo  al alfabeto, se lee "... ere (r), doble r (rr), ese (s), te (t), u ..."
> 
> _crom _escribió:
> 
> Así que debió de haber escrito:  , de lo contrario hubieras escrito sub-rr-rr-ayar
> 
> 
> 
> En la frontera es común que para mencionar la r(ere), digan erre. ¿De dónde viene esto, en dónde se originó?.  Imagino que algo debe de tener la mezcla de dos idiomas. A ver si _I love translating_ nos da su punto de vista, como ciudadana "fronteriza".
> 
> 
> _crom_, no es nada personal, solo tu comentario de ejemplo.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> el novato


mmmmmmmm, creo que te equivocas. La letra *r* se escribe *erre* no *ere*.
El alfabeto español es: ...o, p, q, r, s, t... no existe la *rr* en el alfabeto. Por eso solo hay *erre* no *ere*. Otra cosa es que una *erre* entre dos vocales suena *ere*, y dos *erres* entre dos vocales suena *erre*.

No obstante, no estoy absolutamente seguro de lo que digo, a ver si algún lingüista nos lo aclara.

saludos,
crom


----------



## Artrella

crom said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmm, creo que te equivocas. La letra *r* se escribe *erre* no *ere*.
> El alfabeto español es: ...o, p, q, r, s, t... no existe la *rr* en el alfabeto. Por eso solo hay *erre* no *ere*. Otra cosa es que una *erre* entre dos vocales suena *ere*, y dos *erres* entre dos vocales suena *erre*.
> 
> No obstante, no estoy absolutamente seguro de lo que digo, a ver si algún lingüista nos lo aclara.
> 
> saludos,
> crom




A ver... qué dice nuestra benemérita RAE??



> r.
> 
> 1. f. Vigésima primera letra del abecedario español, y decimoctava del orden latino internacional, que por sí sola representa, en final de sílaba, agrupada con otra consonante en la misma sílaba y en posición intervocálica, un fonema consonántico vibrante simple. En los demás casos, y combinada con otra r, representa un fonema vibrante múltiple. *Su nombre es erre * o, sobre todo cuando se quiere hacer notar su* carácter vibrante simple, ere.*
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## crom

Artrella said:
			
		

> A ver... qué dice nuestra benemérita RAE??


Gracias por la aclaración 

crom


----------



## jmx

Bueno, parece claro que todo el mundo pronuncia "_subrrayar_". Ahora necesitaría alguna fuente, de la RAE o alguna otra, que me explique la razón de esta divergencia entre escritura y pronunciación. ¿ Alguien me puede ayudar ?


----------



## blanchrt

crom said:
			
		

> Haber si algún experto nos lo puede aclarar.
> crom
> "Please, correct me"


 
There I go: *A ver* si algún experto...


----------



## Artrella

jmartins said:
			
		

> Bueno, parece claro que todo el mundo pronuncia "_subrrayar_". Ahora necesitaría alguna fuente, de la RAE o alguna otra, que me explique la razón de esta divergencia entre escritura y pronunciación. ¿ Alguien me puede ayudar ?




A mí se me ocurre que si decimos solamente "rayar" esta "r" se pronuncia como"rr" pues está al comienzo de la palabra.  Lo que sucede es que luego nosotros le agregamos el prefijo "sub" que es una palabra separada de "rayar".
No pasa lo mismo con la palabra "abrochar" la cual no se compone de prefijo+verbo (ab+rochar).  Esa es la única explicación que se me ocurre.  Lo mismo pasa con "subrogar" (sub+rogar), "abrogar"...

Y ya que de reformas estamos hablando en otra cadena...  

_.......Contrayéndonos a la rr, la Facultad de Humanidades ha creído conveniente que se escriba siempre con esta letra el sonido fuerte de la r; excepto en principio de dicción, donde ocurre tan a menudo, que la innovación hubiera sido incómoda, y donde, por otra parte, no siendo posible pronunciar r, el habla corregirá espontanea y aun necesariamente la imperfección de la escritura. .........¿Cómo sabrán que después de la b se debe pronunciar unas veces r, verbigracia, en abrazo, abrojo, sobrado, y otras veces rr, verbigracia, en abrogar, subrogar, subrepción, obrepción? La reforma de que hablamos remueve este inconveniente, y da un paso más hacia el sistema de sencillez y analogía perfecta, a que deben conspirar todas las reformas alfabéticas...._

*fuente*


----------



## crom

blanchrt said:
			
		

> There I go: *A ver* si algún experto...


Tienes razón, ahora mismo me estoy muriendo de la vergüenza por haber escrito semejante barbaridad.

crom


----------



## jmx

Ya he encontrado la regla. No sabía que la ortografía "oficial" de la RAE fuera tan fácil de consultar, aunque por algún motivo no me deja cortar y pegar. Pone esto :

"La _r_ detrás de los prefijos _ab-_, _sub-_ y _post-_ pertenece a una sílaba distinta, y el sonido que representa es múltiple" (es decir, fuerte, como 'carro'). "Ejemplos : abrogar, subrogar, subrayar, postromántico".

A pie de página añade : "Para algunas personas, la _r_ detrás de los prefijos _ab-_ y _sub-_ sí forma con la _b_ grupo consonántico, y por tanto el sonido que representa es simple".

Fuente :
http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gespub000001.nsf/(voAnexos)/arch9E7D58ED6C5CBB54C1256E670038B91C/$FILE/Ortografia.pdf

Aclarado, pero me parece una regla contraria a la lógica, y habría que reformarla. Curioso que Andrés Bello ya pensase lo mismo hace siglo y medio.


----------



## Artrella

jmartins said:
			
		

> "La _r_ detrás de los prefijos _ab-_, _sub-_ y _post-_ pertenece a una sílaba distinta, y el sonido que representa es múltiple" (es decir, fuerte, como 'carro'). "Ejemplos : abrogar, subrogar, subrayar, postromántico".




Bien!! Entonces lo que yo dije tiene sentido... bueno de acuerdo con nuestra querida RAE... a la cual un par de modificaciones en su ortografía no le vendría nada mal...


----------

